# Pension - Qualified Adult V's State (non contributory)



## Rusty Cogs (9 Feb 2010)

I won't go into the in's and out's of this one but as I read it, someone in receipt of a state (contributory) pension can receive up to €206.30 pw for a qualified adult (in this case a wife with no means of her own). 

Should said wife be divorced she could receive a state (non contributory) pension herself of €219 pw once she passed the means test.

Both parties are >66. The ex-wife's other income (including maintenance) would not exceed €200- pw (as per means test) and lives alone.

Would the ex-wives pension exceed the married wifes pension ? (€206.30 < €219)

I'm looking at the Citizens Information website but there's a lot on it.


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2010)

Not exactly sure what you're asking, but in general, the full rate of payment for a Qualified Adult is less than the full personal rate.  That is the case for most SW schemes (for example on Jobseeker's, personal rate is max 196 euro, qualified adult rate is max 130.10)


----------



## Rusty Cogs (10 Feb 2010)

Sorry if I'm not being clear. 

So a state non contributory pension for >66, divorced, living alone, no stamps, means tested = €219, paid by the social welfare while

(the same person but married)

is classified as a qualified adult (wife, >66, no assets) would receive €206.30 ?


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2010)

Yes.

The person living alone receives non-contributory pension of €219 pw.
The married couple receive contributory pension of €436.90 pw


----------



## olddoll (10 Feb 2010)

Sorry for coming in on this post, but could I ask a question.

In a situation where a man is in receipt of a reduced contributory pension, and his partner has worked for over 40 years and is due to retire shortly on a full contributory pension, can the man claim the difference between his reduced contributory pension and the full pension, based on his partner's contributions?


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Apr 2010)

Each persons contributory pension is based on their *own* contributions regardless of whether they are male or female, so the contributions are not transferrable.

Husband could become his wife's dependant (subject to the means test) if this would give him a higher rate of payment


----------

